# a paralel between Solage and Gesualdo, Mannerism movement?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I dont know mutch about this movement except these two classical composer apply this thecnique
has there primal vocal music style,

One basic exemple is Solage fumeux fume par fumé and Gesualdo Moro Lasso(madrigal 6) share a common strong impressionist works of mannerism.

Than what about other classical in this obscur style were there any other notable composer into this
awesome vocal style.

Not mutch is written on this movement and i check on Google, sound relatively obscur...
Correct me if im wrong but musician like pomponio nenna was part of mannerism, but
he remain personna non gratta, meaning people dosen think mutch of him.

All i know is mannerism is principally link to France and italy(most of it).

:tiphat:


----------



## hilc (Apr 19, 2016)

*Ars subtilior vs. mannerism*

It's interesting to parallel late medieval ars subtilior as les Fumeurs with late renaissance mannerism madrigals as Gesualdo's - and even go further to late baroque Bach-fugue, late romantic tonal unstability or even late modernistic extreme serialism to find some characteristic late-period/retrospective ways to confront the conflict between a demand for inventiveness in an old style and the tendency to give up the old norms and call for new ones or even total freedom.



deprofundis said:


> I dont know mutch about this movement except these two classical composer apply this thecnique
> has there primal vocal music style,
> 
> One basic exemple is Solage fumeux fume par fumé and Gesualdo Moro Lasso(madrigal 6) share a common strong impressionist works of mannerism.
> ...


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ton rêve devenu réalité. Graindelavoix chantent les resposoria


----------

